# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Quản lý áp suất chân không

## hangle22

Chào các anh chị em cô dì chú thiếm,
em đang làm 1 dự án liên quan đế quản lý áp suất chân không. Em muốn kiểm tra áp suất hút chân không tại vị trí nào đó là bao nhiêu thì dùng thiết bị gì ạ? Đồng hồ chân không hay sao ạ? Anh em chỉ em với ạ. Em cám ơn nhiều ạ.

----------

